# Joao Cancelo



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2017)

Terzino destro in orbita della nazionale portoghese, nell'estate 2017 passa in prestito all'Inter nell'ambito dello scambio (con la stessa formula) con Kondogbia.

Dopo l'esordio col Benfica, è proprio con la maglia del Valencia che esplode con 3 stagioni di alto livello e 90 presenze collezionate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2017)

Fortissimo , complimenti a loro per l acquisto nulla da dire . 

Noi quest anno dovremmo guardare in casa nostra e non pensare più a gli altri .

Quest anno siamo più forti sicuramente di molte squadre quindi arrivare tra le prime 4 è fattibile e onestamente cosa faccia l Inter frega meno di zero .

Gli invidio solo Icardi


----------



## Scii95 (21 Agosto 2017)

Ne parlano bene, io personalmente non lo conosco. Vorrei capire però se è un prestito con diritto o obbligo di riscatto, oppure un semplice prestito secco.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Agosto 2017)

Scii95 ha scritto:


> Ne parlano bene, io personalmente non lo conosco. Vorrei capire però se è un prestito con diritto o obbligo di riscatto, oppure un semplice prestito secco.



Prestito con diritto. 
Kondogbia 25 e cancelo 35, le due trattative sono scollegate però


----------



## Zani (21 Agosto 2017)

L'ho visto giocare l'altra sera. E' forte, bel dribbling a tecnica in generale,e ottima corsa. Il fatto che, secondo il mio modesto parere, non è un terzino, e se lo vogliono far giocare in quel ruolo all'Inter fanno un grosso errore. Il suo allenatore o schiera esterno di centrocampo, dove comunque ha fatto vedere lacune difensive, e durante la partita si è spostato anche a giocare quasi da trequartista centrale. Quindi se lo prendono al posto di Candreva è un gran acquisto, se lo prendono come terzini ho più di un dubbio.


----------



## Scii95 (21 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Prestito con diritto.
> Kondogbia 25 e cancelo 35, le due trattative sono scollegate però



Interessante. Allora è una buona trattativa sicuramente, soprattutto se con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Terzino destro in orbita della nazionale portoghese, nell'estate 2017 passa in prestito all'Inter nell'ambito dello scambio (con la stessa formula) con Kondogbia.
> 
> Dopo l'esordio col Benfica, è proprio con la maglia del Valencia che esplode con 3 stagioni di alto livello e 90 presenze collezionate.


Sembra un affare incredibile. Detto questo speriamo faccia schifo.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Prestito con diritto.
> Kondogbia 25 e cancelo 35, le due trattative sono scollegate però


Incredibile. Ma chi è il pazzo che spenderebbe 25 milioni per Kondogbia?


----------



## Igniorante (21 Agosto 2017)

Scii95 ha scritto:


> Interessante. Allora è una buona trattativa sicuramente, soprattutto se con diritto di riscatto.



Queste melme non ce le vedo a spendere 35 cucuzze per un terzino.

Sicuramente sperano di prenderlo coi soldi di Kondogbia, ergo se il francese farà schifo (speriamo) glielo rispediscono e gli scombinano tutti i piani.


----------



## Scii95 (21 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Queste melme non ce le vedo a spendere 35 cucuzze per un terzino.
> 
> Sicuramente sperano di prenderlo coi soldi di Kondogbia, ergo se il francese farà schifo (speriamo) glielo rispediscono e gli scombinano tutti i piani.



E' quello che ho pensato anche io sinceramente. Non dico che non li possono spendere, ma per il mercato che hanno fatto 35 milioni per un terzino/esterno sono tantissimi soldi. Kondogbia ne dubito faccia bene sinceramente, è uno di quei giocatori che ancora non ho capito che cosa facciano quando stanno in campo


----------



## Scii95 (21 Agosto 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Ma chi è il pazzo che spenderebbe 25 milioni per Kondogbia?



Tanto se è con diritto stai tranquillo che lo rispediscono a Suning a fine stagione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Agosto 2017)

Fortissimo.. l'ho visto nell under 21 e si vedeva la differenza 
ottimo terzino e mi chiedo che lacune si vedono nel giocare esterno di centrocampo ? 
si hanno compiti diversi e mi pareva tanto completo.. 
direi che su questo acquisti rassicuro del 98% di successo 
e mi dispiace sapere che vada all'Inter...


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2017)

Cancelo purtroppo é molto forte. Lo seguo da un paio d'anni ed é uno dei terzini più promettenti. Detto questo speriamo che l' Inter lo bruci come fatto con i vari Kondo Gagliardini e Gabigol


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Agosto 2017)

Sembra un buon affare, questo è uno smacco per la Juve che l'aveva cercato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cancelo purtroppo é molto forte. Lo seguo da un paio d'anni ed é uno dei terzini più promettenti. Detto questo speriamo che l' Inter lo bruci come fatto con i vari Kondo Gagliardini e Gabigol



hahaha x non dimenticare Batigoal 
che poi sarà venduto alla Roma che vincerà il Campionato 
grazie anche al suo poderoso destro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sembra un buon affare, questo è uno smacco per la Juve che l'aveva cercato.



ma si! sono coperti hanno preso il mitico De Sciglio !!! XD


----------



## mi92 (21 Agosto 2017)

Cancelo è un DIPENDE grosso quanto una casa: se l'inter decide di usarlo come terzino allora sarà un grosso flop. Lui al valencia nell'ultimo anno e anche in queste partite ha giocato da esterno alto nel 4 4 2, in quanto da terzino difensivamente ( e specialmente in italia) non puo giocarci: e indisciplinato tecnicamente , ma soprattutto è fisicamente molto debole


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2017)

Davvero un peccato che vada all'Inter perché questo potenzialmente è un grandissimo terzino di spinta.Se migliora la fase difensiva(più che altro la concentrazione)sono dolori perché dalla metà in campo in su non si discute.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2017)

L'Inter non lo riscatterà mai per 35 milioni, così come il Valencia non riscatterà mai Kondocoso. 

Diciamo che è uno scambio di prestiti e basta, a loro serviva uno come Kondogbia che voleva andare a tutti i costi. Appena vedranno che bidone è lo rimanderanno a casa e l'Inter non li sborserà mai 35 sull'unghia per un terzino.

Potrei sbagliarmi, ma credo andrà così.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Agosto 2017)

Mha io vedendolo in Under 21 come terzino non lo visto scarso 
anzi... tutt'altra figura fatta dal nostro Conti 
che in quella competizione ha lasciato certe mancanze.. 
invece col Milan perfetto  chissà perché?
forse la sicurezza Kessie?


----------



## Pit96 (21 Agosto 2017)

Quest'anno mi fa più paura l'Inter della Roma, questo credo sia il loro migliore acquisto


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Agosto 2017)

Siamo sinceri: è molto promettente. tuttavia credo sia più un esterno da centrocampo a 4/5 stile gasperini che un terzino in una difesa a 4


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2018)

Che bestia ragazzi, in appena tre mesi di Juve ha imparato a difendere e adesso è davvero devastante. Ha tutte le potenzialità per diventare il miglior terzino al mondo imho.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che bestia ragazzi, in appena tre mesi di Juve ha imparato a difendere e adesso è davvero devastante. Ha tutte le potenzialità per diventare il miglior terzino al mondo imho.



Già si vedeva all inter che era forte da voi sta facendo il salto di qualità. 

Acquisto da 10 e lode.


----------



## koti (24 Settembre 2018)

Questo mi impressionò subito dopo mezza partita che lo vidi all'Inter, per me è già tra i primi 3/4 al mondo.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2018)

E' destinato a diventare, se non lo è già, il miglior terzino al mondo. Pochi giocatori spaccano in due la squadra avversaria come lui.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Settembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' destinato a diventare, se non lo è già, il miglior terzino al mondo. Pochi giocatori spaccano in due la squadra avversaria come lui.



Esattamente. È pazzesco.
Talmente forte che potrebbe fare iol trequartista. Per me è il nuovo alves
Grazie inter


----------



## Goro (24 Settembre 2018)

Una bestia, da quando lo sto vedendo alla Juventus lo sto adorando... all'Inter non mi impressionò così tanto, complimenti all'ochhio lungo di Marotta e co. nell'investirci 40 milioni


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2018)

ennesima mossa azzeccata di Marotta, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. È pazzesco.
> Talmente forte che potrebbe fare iol trequartista. Per me è il nuovo alves
> Grazie inter



Mi ricorda cafu solo che in area avversaria è ancora più forte dal brasiliano.
Un mostro.
Terzino con doti di regia perchè fa il passaggio e non solo lo detta.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda cafu solo che in area avversaria è ancora più forte dal brasiliano.
> Un mostro.
> Terzino con doti di regia perchè fa il passaggio e non solo lo detta.



Azzeccato il paragone con cafu ma come dici è ancora meglio.
Io sono rimasto stupito da cancelo. Sapevo fosse forte ma non cosi tanto. Spero di godermelo per tanto tempo


----------



## hakaishin (24 Settembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> ennesima mossa azzeccata di Marotta, c'è poco da dire.



Ha riparato l’errore di preferirgli de sciglio l’anno prima...


----------



## zlatan (24 Settembre 2018)

Forte è forte non c'è dubbio ma un attimo a definirlo più forte di Cafù. Il pendolino era fenomenale, ne riparliamo tra qualche anno. Certo è un upgrade a Lichesteiner, De Sciglio neanche lo nomino, è un mistero su come possa giocare alla Juve...


----------



## Goro (24 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Forte è forte non c'è dubbio ma un attimo a definirlo più forte di Cafù. Il pendolino era fenomenale, ne riparliamo tra qualche anno. Certo è un upgrade a Lichesteiner, De Sciglio neanche lo nomino, è un mistero su come possa giocare alla Juve...



Infatti non gioca, è sempre misteriosamente infortunato...


----------



## hakaishin (24 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Forte è forte non c'è dubbio ma un attimo a definirlo più forte di Cafù. Il pendolino era fenomenale, ne riparliamo tra qualche anno. Certo è un upgrade a Lichesteiner, De Sciglio neanche lo nomino, è un mistero su come possa giocare alla Juve...



Minchiate di marotta supportato da allegri.
Cancelo lo davano in prestito l’anno scorso e infatti lo prese l’inter e noi de sciglio dopo alves. Roba da denuncia


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Forte è forte non c'è dubbio ma un attimo a definirlo più forte di Cafù. Il pendolino era fenomenale, ne riparliamo tra qualche anno. Certo è un upgrade a Lichesteiner, De Sciglio neanche lo nomino, è un mistero su come possa giocare alla Juve...



concordo.


----------



## sacchino (24 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Infatti non gioca, è sempre misteriosamente infortunato...



De Liscio è lo spione di Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2019)

Leggo di una juve interessata a Meunier, se poco poco si apre uno spiraglio per cancelo..


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Leggo di una juve interessata a Meunier, se poco poco si apre uno spiraglio per cancelo..



Cancelo è verosimilmente sulla lista dei cedibili.
Risulta che allegri lo abbia bocciato.


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Leggo di una juve interessata a Meunier, se poco poco si apre uno spiraglio per cancelo..



Per un calciatore come Cancelo serve esprimere un calcio propositivo però, perchè è un terzino puramente offensivo che la difesa non sa nemmeno cosa sia. Con un tecnico come Gattuso (non do per scontata il suo esonero ), con una visione calcistica secondo la quale, gli esterni devono aiutare i terzini  e non il contrario, un calciatore di questo tipo diverrebbe solo un panchinaro in deprezzamento.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Per un calciatore come Cancelo serve esprimere un calcio propositivo però, perchè è un terzino puramente offensivo che la difesa non sa nemmeno cosa sia. Con un tecnico come Gattuso (non do per scontata il suo esonero ), con una visione calcistica secondo la quale, gli esterni devono aiutare i terzini  e non il contrario, un calciatore di questo tipo diverrebbe solo un panchinaro in deprezzamento.



Cancelo con la mentalità della serie A c'entra veramente poco. Se Allegri non ce l'ha fatta a farlo adattare in questo senso temo ci possare riuscire ben pochi. Giocatore perfetto per il Barcellona, per squadre che hanno sempre la palla e fanno un calcio spregiudicato. 

Ricorda un pò Roberto Carlos con l'Inter.

Incompresi in Italia terzini cosi.


----------

